# Goldsmiths, University of London - MA Filmmaking



## Chris W (Jun 11, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Goldsmiths, University of London. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## aiysh88 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi! 
I am thinking of applying to goldsmiths for MA in editing. Is the course good? Is it worth applying to?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2018)

The Film School Goldsmiths, University of London has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements


----------

